# Anyone successful in getting rid of DRI timeshare?



## kwonza (May 19, 2020)

Looking for recent situations.....no need for old news or no balance comments.  I have a balance...2 years in and just looking to see if anyone else have been looking to get from under this mess I've mistakenly purchased.


----------



## Grammarhero (May 19, 2020)

kwonza said:


> Looking for recent situations.....no need for old news or no balance comments.  I have a balance...2 years in and just looking to see if anyone else have been looking to get from under this mess I've mistakenly purchased.


Where is your TS deeded?

Out of 3 diamond defaults reported on tug, 1 got their credit affected.  Did your credit get affected?

https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/what-about-foreclosure.292303/#post-2320226

https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/anyone-has-stopped-paying-maintenance-fees-what-happened.296893/page-7#post-2385548

https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/what-about-foreclosure.292303/page-2#post-2378562


If you make the hard decision to default, please kindly let us know.  It would help tuggers in similar situations moving forward.


----------



## nuwermj (May 21, 2020)

kwonza said:


> Looking for recent situations.....no need for old news or no balance comments.  I have a balance...2 years in and just looking to see if anyone else have been looking to get from under this mess I've mistakenly purchased.



If by "balance" you mean an outstanding loan, then there is not much you can do other than default on the loan.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 21, 2020)

kwonza said:


> Looking for recent situations.....no need for old news or no balance comments.  I have a balance...2 years in and just looking to see if anyone else have been looking to get from under this mess I've mistakenly purchased.


@kwonza we hope you are well and healthy.  If you made the difficult decision to default, please kindly let us know if your credit got affected.  It would help tuggers in similar situations moving forward.


----------

